# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Cryptocurrencies.Ai Inc., financial services, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - cryptocurrencies.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCyUM72zWism4-LdA2J4bwew

facebook.com/CryptocurrenciesAi-124223715635866

twitter.com/CCAI_Official

instagram.com/cryptocurrencies.ai

Founder and CEO - Hisham Khan

Products and projects:

smart trading terminal and portfolio management

----------

